
Ask HN: CS and programming books of 2017 - haskellandchill
Which CS&#x2F;Programming related book(s) that were released in 2017 would you suggest?<p>Last year: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15878575
======
haskellandchill
woops this was supposed to be 2018 oh well I give up

